# Hashi's but untreated



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

I was diagnosed last October with Hashimoto's disease. I waited 5 months to see an endocrinologist who I have now seen 3 times. Last time was yesterday when I asked him to treat me based on my symptoms and not on my blood tests but he refused as that is what he is trained to do, I argued the bloods are a guide but he would not budge. He said they only treat a TSH over 10.

My TFT results.
TSH normal value (0.3 - 4.40)
22/10/12 - 9.19
29/11/12 - 3.8
24/1/13 -3.91
18/3/13 -3.52

Free T4 normal value (9.2 - 21.0)

22/10/12 - 13.4
29/11/12 - 13.2
24/1/13 - 17.2
18/3/13 - 13.2

There were more recent results but I haven't got them printed out yet and can't recall the numbers.
He said that the lab wont test Free T3 as the others are in range. He also said that my problems could be down to low ferritin of 14 which my GP has refused to treat. OTC meds don't help I have had loads. He has now prescribed ferrous fumarate and is writing to my GP to insist she continues to prescribe it.

I also have a pituitary problem (partially empty sella) awaiting pituitary consultant to see me.

My symptoms are 
Fatigue despite good sleep
Weight loss
Head pressure/headache
eyes blurry and floaters/flashing lights at times
vertigo
Lymph node swelling
Head too heavy to hold up, need to lie down or lean on something
dry hair itchy scalp
numbness/tingling arms legs
sensitive to light
thyroid swells when I eat gluten
I have had joint pains and restless legs but this has improved.

So far I have been treated for lyme disease, am currently following a candida diet, probably exacerbated this with 4 months of doxycycline.

Can anyone tell me if hashi's could cause all these symptoms or do you have similar problems and low ferritin?
I've just received the book 'stop the thyroid madness' today so will be reading that asap.
I threatened the Endo Dr with buying dessicated thyroid online thinking he might back down or offer to monitor me. Instead he discharged me, he did do a load of other tests to do with pituitary function though and tell me he may see me in pituitary clinic as he is the Registrar for them specifically.
What a nightmare. I have been telling these Dr's there is something wrong with me for nearly a year now but they just don't listen.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Have you tried a naturopath? I am SURE you will have better luck.


----------



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

No I haven't tried a naturopath yet. Can they prescribe in the UK? I will look into it.
Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think alot of your symptoms are overlapping.

I had low ferritin - symptoms : restless leg, heavy periods, muscle and joint pain, fatigue.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

snowhite said:


> I was diagnosed last October with Hashimoto's disease. I waited 5 months to see an endocrinologist who I have now seen 3 times...


As you are finding out, specialists are very compartmentalized and don't usually see the 'big picture'.



snowhite said:


> He said they only treat a TSH over 10...


They are also usually very conservative in treatment, relying more on labs than on a patient's signs & symptoms (a reversal of years ago). Although waiting for a TSH of over 10 is a bit ridiculous. I suspect this is socialized medicine rearing its ugly head. More than likely docs there are being pressured to keep costs low. Fewer office visits, fewer medications, fewer labs, fewer tests, etc.



snowhite said:


> I have been telling these Dr's there is something wrong with me for nearly a year now but they just don't listen.


And this is the true problem. Medical schools have been churning out doctors that seem more like liaisons for the drug companies than health detectives.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think Lovlkn is right, there is a lot of overlap. You have quite a bit going on, and it isn't likely any one specific issue, but all of them blended together. Just being treated for Lyme disease is a milestone, in and of itself. Your body is probably still recovering from that. Now add the pituitary, low ferritin, thyroid issues, and whatever else to the mix and that's a lot to deal with. Since you're in the UK, I don't know what your options are. Can naturopaths there prescribe medication, and order labs & tests? If so, you might want to investigate that route.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Not true that all specialists treat by labs and not the whole picture. You're from the UK so I am presuming this is socialized medicine, which means they cut corners in some areas......and this might be one of them [i.e., don't treat unless TSH is >10].

If you're able to find someone and pay out of pocket, find an endo and before booking an appointment, ask point blank: does the doctor treat solely on the basis of labwork?


----------



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

I have ordered private testing through Genova for Full thyroid panel including Anti-TG, Anti-TPO, FT3, FT4, reverse T3, TSH and TT4. The NHS wont check my T3 level as my TSH and T4 is within their normal range.

I have had Anti-TPO done back in Oct last year and they wont retest for 3 years at the same NHS lab.

I've also ordered an Active B12 test for home use. My serum B12 was 207 in Nov last year but my GP wouldn't treat me so I bought B12 injections online and injected myself, this helped with some of the fatigue and also numbness and tingling. I was told to stop by my GP as my level was over 1500. I feel it has fallen back into the low range again. But it could be down to the low ferritin who knows. Hopefully the active B12 test will show the true picture.

Depending on the results of the thyroid panel I will ask my GP to refer me to a private endo who apparently is more clued up on cases like mine.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

snowhite said:


> Depending on the results of the thyroid panel I will ask my GP to refer me to a private endo who apparently is more clued up on cases like mine.


A little OT, but I'm curious, what is the difference with a private endocrinologist?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think a private endocrinologist is one who is not directly connected to or employed by the country-owned healthcare system. That is, they take cash patients.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi my Endo is that same... won't treat under 10 and I seem to go up and down. Mine is a private one and I paid good money to see him because I wanted to get pregnant but wanted to make sure it was safe. He took me OFF thyroxine and told me to wait and see what happens with my levels... that was in Dec last year. He keeps getting his nurse to ring me and tell me to have another blood test in a month... or two months... He is waiting until I get to 10 (his magic number he told me), ignores my high antibodies and has probably forgotten completely my reason for seeing him. He said NO TRYING til my numbers get sorted and i'm already late 30s! No time to waste here! Anyway I have just signed up with a new GP last week (old one was useless esp with hashis) and I am on a waiting list for a doctor who advertises freely that she will treat thyroid disorders by symptoms and physical signs as well as test results and she realises some people will have to be low in their ranges to feel good. The waiting list is LONG but thats no surprise right! We need to clone her!

So I just wanted to let you know that I know what it's like with these stupid endos.

Also I have had really low iron before and had some of your symptoms:
Fatigue despite good sleep
Head pressure/headache
eyes blurry and floaters/flashing lights at times
vertigo
Head too heavy to hold up, need to lie down or lean on something

My main way of kowing it's my iron is restless leg syndrome (nightmare) also I 'wake' in the morning and can't get my eyes to open or my body to move (scary), my arms and legs will suddenly go weak (apparently when your body sucks all your resources into your important bits and leaves your extremities to suffer) and the worst of all... my short term memory goes to crap - I can literally listen to someone talk and not be able to repeat it.

I've had low B12 too but I have no idea what those symptoms are because it's always been there with the hashis or the iron and the injections make me feel no different... so no can't help there.

Take care and I hope someone helps u soon!


----------



## snowhite (Nov 12, 2012)

Lani- I have been reading stop the thyroid madness and a lot about reverse T3 and finally think I am getting somewhere. I have had a full thyroid panel including reverse T3 and am seeing a doctor who treats the patient and not the results in about 12 days (not that I'm counting).

The ferrous fumarate seems to be helping me a little. Ten years ago my ferritin was well below the recommended of 50, it was 35.

Apparently my problems could all be down to T3/reverse T3. 
I did dukan diet last year (extreme dieting)
Had Gynae op
Had loads of family stress (cancer, major head injuries, nephew ill)
Work stress was tremendous.
Then just before my final crash I tried to complete the Insanity workout which is pretty much insane.
Think I am a classic case for knocking my balance off.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

So I've done quite a lot of researching, and this seems like some extremely helpful information - except -- that his suggestion on iodine is highly controversial -- from what I've read we should not have iodine without selenium- it even appears that there is some sort of thyroid support (this apparently contains some raw bovine thyroid?) you can buy without a doc -thytropin pmg -- but there's lots of good info on these links.

http://www.westonaprice.org/ask-the-doctor/hypothyroidism

*http://www.westonaprice.org/metabolic-disorders/low-metabolic-energy-therapies*


----------

